# documents for germany



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

hi guys wat docs do i need for germany?


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Ferry tickets and Passport  

OK - and licence (both parts), and V5, and MOT cert, and Insurance Cert.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

you asked this on 5th October

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-131233-0-days0-orderasc-.html


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

You vill also need your papers, yes!

(said in my best German accent)


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

You might also struggle in Germany if you miss out letters in words - I was told "in German we use all the letters". 
You could start by putting the "h" in "what". You might find even more people able and willing to help you.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

aultymer said:


> You might also struggle in Germany if you miss out letters in words - I was told "in German we use all the letters".
> You could start by putting the "h" in "what". You might find even more people able and willing to help you.


And used the Thanks button a little


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Fee Fi Fo Fum

Do I smell a troll ??????

Not with that many posts I dont 

(The answer to this question is easily researched via uncle Google no??)


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Probably not a troll - just a very bad memory.
He is nice enough but has managed to pm me the same question a couple of times.
I would like to help him.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

sounds like we have a selection commity now


----------



## friscan (May 1, 2005)

We are currently in Germany (Minus -9c last night!) and have been popping between borders with Austria, Switzerland etc. You need the same docs here as for all European countries. Germany has no road tolls so you'll only need the vignettes if you go into Austria or Germany. 
One thing I would recommend you bring is a reverse polarity fly lead for your electric hook up. I was surprised to find this on the last two campsites we stayed at. Its cheap to source one out in the UK and fairly easy to make one yourself. 
Also bring a Euro Credit card to draw out cash from ATM's wihtout bank fees as its also surprising here along the South Germany how many outlets dont accept credit or debit cards. We use the Caxton Euro card and withdraw cash for Supermarkets etc. If you use your normal debit card to withdraw cash most banks will charge you.
More tips on our website Travels With Bradley
Hope this helps


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Shuggy68 said:


> hi guys wat docs do i need for germany?


He's probably lucky that Nuke hasn't removed it as a duplicate post.


----------

